# Young singer



## sodapop0374 (Apr 10, 2015)

If you're into supporting classical music, take a look at this! I need to get between what I earn at my job and what you can donate $1,100 in order to sing Suor Angelica in Rome. Opera is fabulous, and so are you. Please consider looking, especially if somebody helped you financially when you were a young professional. If you pay it forward, so will I 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1086191144/operafestival-di-roma﻿


----------



## sodapop0374 (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is a link to my undergraduate recital!

__
https://soundcloud.com/romangirl0374%2Fsets


----------

